# Sloppy shift lever 4000 8-speed



## Rschmidt (Apr 5, 2012)

Last fall, the shift lever began to travel way out of its normal range when shifting into 1st/5th gear. The lever travels way left and feels very loose. Shifting still works and it stays in gear but I figure it's best to repair it before something worse develops. Someone made a suggestion to my original post last year but I can't find his answer.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

You have worn pin & slot on your shift lever & transmission cover respectively. This allows the shift lever to "rotate" as well as move laterally, exaggerating the shift lever movement. 

There is a gearshift lever retaining pin (See item #47 on attached parts diagram) that is badly worn and getting out of its slot in the transmission cover. 

The pin can be replaced (Messick's has them for $2.50). You may have to drill a small hole in the lever and drive out the old pin. 

You will probably have to weld up the slot in the cover, and grind back a new slot. The shift lever also has a ball on the end that gets worn. You can repair this by building it back up with weld and grinding down to to its original configuration.


----------



## Rschmidt (Apr 5, 2012)

*Sloppy shifter*

Thank you so much for the helpful advice and parts diagram.

Looks like I have a project for the weekend.


----------

